# New In



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Not landed yet but bought myself a Hamilton Military watch, not in the best nick but good perfect for me! anyone got one of these?, how do they differ to the CWC ones?

Thanks


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hamilton, pure class only just pipped by its forerunner the Smiths W10. I have both and the CWC, that make fine watches, but the Hamilton is rarer. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Rogers (Jul 30, 2016)

A good looking watch.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

According to me both are fine watches ,best of luck for your Hamilton Military watch and enjoy with it.


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Thomasr,

My father has one of these and has always said it's not worth much. It's in pretty good condition too. Would you mind telling me, either here or by PM how much you paid please?

Thanks.


----------

